# Dyspareunia and IBS



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

This is a bit of an intimate one - but how many of the women (or indeed the men) with IBS find they have dyspareunia as an associated symptom.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

What is Dyspareunia


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

Should probably just have been frank - it mean pain during sex!


----------



## ilovechocolate (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi there, yes i have this problem. I also find I sometimes get diarrhoea after sex. Its very horrible. I sw a gynocologist and she said the walls of my vagina spasm (like my bowel) which causes the problem :-(


----------

